# where to get velcro cheap in toronto?



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I just picked up a used pedal board and need some velcro to do up my pedals (the board itself is already velcro). I went into the local canadian tire and the only velcro in a decent size was the industrial stuff, which I would prefer to buy, but it is $6 for two 1.5"x3" sheets. I'm going to need a lot of packages at that rate and would prefer not to spend $40 on velcro.

Does anyone have any suggestions for where I can get large sheets of velcro to cut down or something else that will work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

You can get 1" wide rolls of industrial strength Velcro at Home Depot for <$10. That's the best stuff to use.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

iaresee said:


> You can get 1" wide rolls of industrial strength Velcro at Home Depot for <$10. That's the best stuff to use.


That's what I'm after! 
Thanks iaresee!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Just a FYI, theres a Hardware store on Bloor between Bathurst and Spadina that sells velcro by the foot.. I got 2 feet for about $5.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

iaresee said:


> You can get 1" wide rolls of industrial strength Velcro at Home Depot for <$10. That's the best stuff to use.



...i checked it out last night and, yeah, that is the good stuff IF you're using both sides.

i use just the one side, because my board is covered in thin carpeting. i have some amazing velcro that grabs on and won't let go. its clear plastic and doesn't create a build-up of lint etc. 

problem is, i have no idea from whence it came. i've looked in hardware stores, craft stores, bulk material stores etc, but no luck.

-dh


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i checked it out last night and, yeah, that is the good stuff IF you're using both sides.
> 
> i use just the one side, because my board is covered in thin carpeting. i have some amazing velcro that grabs on and won't let go. its clear plastic and doesn't create a build-up of lint etc.
> 
> ...


I ended up getting the Depot stuff. $10 for a 4' x 2" roll of the industrial grade stuff. My board is carpet covered with the soft side of velcro too. If you ever figure out where to find your stuff again, let us all know.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> I ended up getting the Depot stuff. $10 for a 4' x 2" roll of the industrial grade stuff. My board is carpet covered with the soft side of velcro too. If you ever figure out where to find your stuff again, let us all know.


...you have the whole board covered with the non-sticky side of velcro?

that would be worth looking into!

-dh


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...you have the whole board covered with the non-sticky side of velcro?
> 
> that would be worth looking into!


That's exactly how I make my boards. We use Velcro brand hook carpet, buy it in rolls. It's expensive but once you wiggle that pedal down on to it with the industrial strength hook tape it's stuck for good. We even ship a little plastic card to help you pry your pedals off the board.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

iaresee said:


> That's exactly how I make my boards. We use Velcro brand hook carpet, buy it in rolls. It's expensive but once you wiggle that pedal down on to it with the industrial strength hook tape it's stuck for good. We even ship a little plastic card to help you pry your pedals off the board.



...bloddy brilliant! 

there's a guy in the hardware department at my local who calls himself an authority on velcro. he's also an old hippie, like me! he'll know where i can find velcro brand hook carpet.

-dh


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...you have the whole board covered with the non-sticky side of velcro?
> 
> that would be worth looking into!
> 
> -dh


Yep. It's an SKB one. Definitely nothing special. It costs about the same new as the Coast Pedal Boards, but looks like it would be a toy in comparison. I just lucked out and got it for about a third of the regular price off of craigslist while being in a financial pinch and needing a board. If I waited, I would have spent my money on the Coast board instead. Checked out the site. That looks like a hell of a product.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...bloddy brilliant!
> 
> there's a guy in the hardware department at my local who calls himself an authority on velcro. he's also an old hippie, like me! he'll know where i can find velcro brand hook carpet.


When people question the locking and security of industrial strength Velcro I like to point them to this video. :smile:


----------



## spencer (May 25, 2011)

for anyone looking for the same thing i have a huge selection of velcro for all these uses..it was left over from a project similar to the one you needed..i have heavy duty velcro strip rolls (lots) and velcro strip with one side as an adhesive male and female.velcro by the square foot is very expensive as you have found out .this stuf does the same job..email me for pictures or inquiries. [email protected]. what ever price you find it for in the store ill cut it in half and maby throw in a little extra


----------

